# Socionics for MBTI dummies?



## MBTIObsessed (Jun 17, 2013)

I already know a fair bit about MBTI and have been learning a lot about Cognative types recently, but I know nothing about Socionics. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good introduction for dummies, the real basics, for someone who knows nothing about it, maybe even something that would make most sense from someone coming from a background of MBTI?
Thanks
_(I've already posted this in the __MBTI forum, but I assume that a different crowd frequent this forum so might be able to better suggest a good starting point for my Socionics research__)_


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

www.wikisocion.org

If one types according to function preference in MBTI and ignores descriptions or does not take them literally, then one can translate that type into socionics mostly like this at least in my opinion:

ENTJ = ENTj
ENTP=ENTp
ENFJ=ENFj
ENFP=ENFp
ESTJ=ESTj
ESTP=ESTp
ESFJ=ESFj
ESFP=ESFp

INFJ=INFp
INFP=INFj
INTJ=INTp
INTP=INTj
ISFJ=ISFp
ISFP=ISFj
ISTJ=ISTp
ISTP=ISTj

Because these types have the same valued-strong and valued-weak functions-functions+IE.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

^ You'll find a number of people who do not think that way; the IEs are not defined in the same manner as the functions in MBTI. Your best bet is to learn the IEs and Model A, and to see where you fit from there. Socionics in the West is a great place to start.


----------

